# Swift Bolero 680FB Door Fly Screen



## tattyhead (Mar 21, 2006)

We have ordered a new motorhome which is to be delivered hopefully next week. Unfortunately we have discovered that it does not come with a full door fly/mosquito screen. I have checked the Swift web site but cannot find any mention of a door screen. I sent an e-mail requesting some information and have just received a 'standard' reply that is of no use what so ever. Does anyone out there have any suggestions as to where to purchase one or get one fitted. Thanks for your help


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

There is a cable at the bottom of the door that operates the central locking so you are unable to fit a flyscreen. The window in the door will slide open and there is a flyscreen fitted to this.

Cheers Mark


----------



## clubman (Sep 3, 2007)

*flyscreens*

Just bought a beauty at good old Aldi for I think 4. 99. It has a temporary or permanent fitting included.


----------



## tattyhead (Mar 21, 2006)

Clubman Thanks for that did you get it this week, as they change stock I believe weekly on their offers at Aldi
Pauline


----------



## tattyhead (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks Mark we will have to try and think of something else
Pauline


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We have one of these from Fiamma:

http://tinyurl.co.uk/nmxl

( model not included!)

The bottom is weighted and the top fixes to the underneath of the control panel console over the door. There are 2 Velcro strips so you can roll it up when not in use.

Its heavy-weight plastic mesh so virtually untearable.
G


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hiya we have the Bolero FB and I can confirm as someone else said that the window slides down and you then have a screen, but there is not a full door screen, however we haven't found it a problem at all, even in Portugal. What about one of those chenille type that lots of folk seem to have I have seen them in our local caravan centre.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We too have the fly screen on the let down window on the habitation door. It's fine but being able to open the door fully allows more air in. The Fiamma screen does keep flies out as it overlaps in the middle and does not move however windy. You can also see who is coming to the door- useful at night.

If it is windy or the mosquitos or flies are particularly persistant then avoid the plastic strip screens as they are worse than useless- they get caught up in things, rustle all the time and don't keep anything out ! I don't know about the chenille ones but are you sure they are any better than the plastic strips ?

We had a fitted flyscreen on the last 2 vans and have looked for ways to fit one on this but can't see a way to do it. We've seen concertina-type screen doors on European vans but not seen one to take measurements from.

G


----------



## clubman (Sep 3, 2007)

*flyscreens*

Yes tattyhead, we got it on Sunday at Aldi. It has a fixing for all sizes of doors at the top and has four weighted strips which overlap so that you can walk through. Amazing value for the money!


----------



## tattyhead (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Clubman

Been to the Aldi and got a screen. £2.99 with weighted strips
thanks, just hope it will work now. By thye way still awaiting delivery of motorhome

tattyhead


----------



## clubman (Sep 3, 2007)

*fly screens*

Glad you got the screens I suggested and so much cheaper than our Aldi in Scotland. As for fitting, ours is now in place, or rather the base is. We cut it to size with a fine saw and attached it with screws,rather than the tape ,above the door. We found we only needed three of the four strips overlapping so stuck them to theother half bar and that was that ! Works a treat for so little cost. We go off tomorrow to Perth and no doubt will have to test it out ,being in the middle of midge season ,so fingers crossed. Hope by the time you read this, you will have had word of your new van. All the best.....Clubman


----------



## tattyhead (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi clubman
We cant fit ours yet as yes as you have guessed we are not now getting the new van until next week (2 weeks late) still better late than never. Have a good trip, fingers crossed it works for you. We hope to go to scotland later in year when midges are gone lol
Regards
Tattyhead


----------

